# First (test) roll through the FM2N



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2014)

Waddled out a bit this afternoon with the new (to me) FM2N, along with 5 lenses (Sigma 15mm fisheye, Nikkor 20 AF-D), Sigma 28mm Mini-Wide, Nikkor 50/1.8 AF-D and 105/2.8 Micro.

Just hung the film up!








Ilford Delta 400, DD-X Developer.  Hopefully it will dry in time I can scan 'em in tonight.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 23, 2014)

OOOOOO I loved using Ilford.  Granted I didn't use much else, but we always used Ilford in film class and I liked the way it exposed. Can't wait to see!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2014)

I used 400 'cuz when I loaded it, it was rather overcast.  Of course, halfway through shooting the sun came out and made me wish I had loaded 100.


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 23, 2014)

480sparky said:


> I used 400 'cuz when I loaded it, it was rather overcast.  Of course, halfway through shooting the sun came out and made me wish I had loaded 100.



Oh the joy of film [emoji5]️[emoji106]


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## TheStunch (Oct 23, 2014)

id love to see how these turn out


----------

